# What T Fullfillment Service is the best?



## harvest (Apr 3, 2009)

HI,
I am seeking to start my own t-shirt(women's) brand/line. I would like to first try out a fullfillment service like cafepress or spreadsheet and then when I've attained a nice amt of money, try a service like printmojo or buy my own and seek out a local printer. Can anyone give me advice as to which fullfillment service is the best overall in terms of quality, marketing my brand, sales, pricing and possible sales? I would like to use this service to help get my brand out to the publc...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can anyone give me advice as to which fullfillment service is the best overall in terms of quality, marketing my brand, sales, pricing and possible sales?


Most of the print on demand places are pretty similar as far as quality. All of them stand behind their work and the prices are pretty similar (with a few variances here and there).

If you search for the company names using the search box at the top of the forum, you can see different people's opinions on the different services.

There's not really one "best", as that's going to be different for each person. But you can read why people like one or the other.


----------



## harvest (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I've been surfing threw the forum, I just downloaded the free version of InkScape. I know nothing about design, but would like to learn, do you know if there is something else that I would need along w/ Inkscape to create good design for my t's? Also, where I might be able to find an inkscape tutorial on how to make designs?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> do you know if there is something else that I would need along w/ Inkscape to create good design for my t's?


You could also try the software at gimp.org

There will just be a big learning curve for the software (all software programs will have that though)



> Also, where I might be able to find an inkscape tutorial on how to make designs?


I would start at the inkscape website, then check youtube, then google.


----------



## AMB3R.com tees (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure how many designs you are thinking about coming out with, but I would come out with 2 or 4 of your best designs. The more designs you have the more you spread out your funds & then you have to hope that all designs sell well. Having a couple designs will bring your per piece price down & then you can focus & get feedback from those without shelling out all your capital. Once you start getting a client base, then slowly come out with another design. You will take profits from your first designs & use to print your future designs. I have seen a lot of clothing companies start & fail because they spread their resources to thin


----------

